# BAD news Dodge Challenger is a "Go"



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Well This carn is going to be every where For the recoed I dont like retro.


*Nearly 35 years later, Dodge Challenger returns as the ultimate modern American muscle coupe*


Unprecedented public response to Challenger concept leads to "green light" decision for production
Another chapter in Chrysler Group's concept-to-production success story
*Daytona Beach, Fla.* - Chrysler Group President and CEO Tom LaSorda today announced that Dodge Challenger will return to production after a nearly 35-year hiatus. The all-new Dodge Challenger will debut as a 2008 model in calendar-year 2008.
The announcement was made shortly before the Pepsi 400 NASCAR race at Daytona International Speedway in Daytona Beach, Fla. Driving out with the Dodge Challenger was Chrysler Group Chief Operating Officer Eric Ridenour.
"We haven't seen this kind of spontaneous, passionate response to a car since we unveiled the Dodge Viper concept in 1989," said LaSorda. "But it's easy to see what people like about the Dodge Challenger. It's bold, powerful and capable. It's a modern take on one of the most iconic muscle cars, and sets a new standard for pure ‘pony car’ performance."
The Dodge Challenger will feature the long hood, short deck, wide stance and two-door coupe body style that distinguished the iconic Challengers of the 1970s.
"We drew on the rich heritage of the Dodge Challenger, but with contemporary forms and technologies," said LaSorda. "It's not just a re-creation; it's a reinterpretation."

This is just a bit of for the rest here is the link
http://www.dodge.com/dodge_life/news/car_news/challenger_concept.html

Link for pics http://www.dodge.com/en/challenger/gallery/index.html


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

That looks alot like my 68 camaro. Grill, 3/4 veiw and even the interior, just relace that stick with a horseshoe shifter.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

Whether it's "Retro" or not, the U.S. auto industry needs more of these to improve the breed. Nothing like a little competition to spark innovation. :cheers


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

Sorry, but that is one [email protected] looking car. I'm sure others will disagree (Groucho, you out there?) I've never been a Mopar guy, in fact I've never owned a Chrysler product in my life, but I'd like to have one of these. SubLime green with black accents...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Why is this BAD news???? The auto industry has been polluted with bubble cars for years. Every thing damn near looks the same. I'd love to see a whole line of reborn muscle cars. YEA I LIKE RETRO cars if done right. Many don't. MANY DO.

The Charger was a disaster IMO. The Challenger looks right and I can expect it will run right. If Dodge wants to move them, I would hope they'd but a cap on mark-up pricing so customers aren't subject to the same reaming Ford has been doing to their "victims" with the GT, and now the Shelby.

I am a big fan of all muscle cars not just the GTO. The GTO is my favorite. I'd love to see "NEW" Chevelles, Cudas, Road Runners etc. make a come back. Doesn't mean they all have to run 11.0 1/4's and have 500 HP. A nice look to them with a decent package V6 and V8's a like priced right for even younger kids to afford. 

Maybe then the hysteria on ricers with those pathetic fart cans will die down. If the big 3 want their share of the pie back, this trend would help put them back where they used to be. 

I cannot wait to see a Challenger, I think it's going to go over bigger than the GT did.
*


----------



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

Why do you say that's a bad thing? This is gonna be awesome, the competition, people to run against. The horsepower and race wars. Gonna be sweet.


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

I like that, wait and see how much they mark this up.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Chevrolet SS Concept*

http://www.ultimatecarpage.com/frame.php?file=car.php&carnum=1570


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

35 years? I think Dodge’s selective memory is kicking in here. 78 through about 81 they had a joke of a Challenger.

http://www.adclassix.com/images/80dodgechallenger.jpg


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Mike_V said:


> 35 years? I think Dodge’s selective memory is kicking in here. 78 through about 81 they had a joke of a Challenger.
> 
> http://www.adclassix.com/images/80dodgechallenger.jpg


:agree 
*
By that time the era of performance has passed. All that was going on then was the desecration of the names. A time when the names of past great cars were being embarrassed with ridiculous styling. 
*


----------



## Kamau (Sep 13, 2006)

So...what are the numbers on this Challenger?


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

I like new things. If the GTO had a retro body I would'nt look twice at it.
Pure and simple, retro is not aerodinamic.


----------



## gtx76 (Jun 29, 2006)

pickinfights said:


> I like new things. If the GTO had a retro body I would'nt look twice at it.
> Pure and simple, retro is not aerodinamic.


The Challenger was one of the best looking cars of it's time and they are going for a mint right now. The body looks pretty clean on the new Challenger, it should do very well in the wind tunnel. I will be very tempted when it hits the showroom floors. It will be a hard choice between that and the new Camaro. :cheers


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

If they make a convertible I will buy one no matter the dealer mark-up. Well I'll probably wait a bit, but that is my dream car. Always has been always will be. A Hemi Cuda or Hemi Challenger Convertible. 

Make mine Plum Crazy. It needs a white top and a white interior. Heck I wouldn't even care if it had an 8-track stereo. LOL


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Wether you like retro or not is your own opinion. Never the less it's not bad news, it's probably just another car in the goats rear view mirror.:cool


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

I guess it will have to grow on me last time I heard It will have the new hemi and the option for the old hemi . the old hemi should have be an 5.7 350 hp model the old would be an 6.1 425 hp both are about equall in the torque department.


----------



## ACR (Nov 28, 2006)

Actually the Challenger was a go over 6 months ago. IMO, this car will make the muscle cool again amongst the general population. That is to say that it will have mass appeal amongst european and japanese car owners. IF and only if Chrysler holds true to the concept. This car, is the ONLY car since I first saw the Viper GTS, that gave me goosebumps. OK, sorry, I forgot about the Ford GT. The only real question for me is, are the going to have a stick. Initial word was yes, but if you look at the Dodge advertising, no mention of the stick. I've also heard that the SRT model will not be launched initially. The Mopar purists are gonna hate me for this, but I think it looks waaaaay better than the original Challenger. I always loved the Cuda, but never really liked the lines of the original Challenger. Dodge has more hot rods than any other manufacturer, Dodge Viper, SRT-10 Ram, Charger SRT, Magnum SRT, 300 SRT, SRT Crossfire, plus new offerings. Pretty amazing times we live in.


----------



## Seewiz (Dec 9, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> *Why is this BAD news???? The auto industry has been polluted with bubble cars for years. Every thing damn near looks the same. I'd love to see a whole line of reborn muscle cars. YEA I LIKE RETRO cars if done right. Many don't. MANY DO.
> 
> The Charger was a disaster IMO. The Challenger looks right and I can expect it will run right. If Dodge wants to move them, I would hope they'd but a cap on mark-up pricing so customers aren't subject to the same reaming Ford has been doing to their "victims" with the GT, and now the Shelby.
> 
> ...


DITTO, GTO Judge...DITTO! Didn't like the interior but the exterior looks pretty good to me. Bring back American M-U-S-C-L-E! The field needs more than 'Vettes And GOATS! Saw my first Cobra commercial on TV last night...looks hot. The rice burners need to go.

"Old Goat in a New GOAT"


----------



## gtx76 (Jun 29, 2006)

ACR said:


> Actually the Challenger was a go over 6 months ago. IMO, this car will make the muscle cool again amongst the general population. That is to say that it will have mass appeal amongst european and japanese car owners. IF and only if Chrysler holds true to the concept. This car, is the ONLY car since I first saw the Viper GTS, that gave me goosebumps. OK, sorry, I forgot about the Ford GT. The only real question for me is, are the going to have a stick. Initial word was yes, but if you look at the Dodge advertising, no mention of the stick. I've also heard that the SRT model will not be launched initially. The Mopar purists are gonna hate me for this, but I think it looks waaaaay better than the original Challenger. I always loved the Cuda, but never really liked the lines of the original Challenger. Dodge has more hot rods than any other manufacturer, Dodge Viper, SRT-10 Ram, Charger SRT, Magnum SRT, 300 SRT, SRT Crossfire, plus new offerings. Pretty amazing times we live in.


It will have a 6 speed manual. I have read some tech specs on it at the Mopar forums.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

At the Los Angeles auto show the I person on stage giving all the info was saying it does have a 6 speed manual.


----------



## Kamau (Sep 13, 2006)

gtx76 said:


> It will have a 6 speed manual. I have read some tech specs on it at the Mopar forums.


So what's going to be it's hp? And it's weight? And price?


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

dodge challengers make me happy. at least it's not another dumbass mustang we have to look at.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Wow, memory lane! Hey, GTX76, the GTX with a 440 magnum was the first car I ever went 160 mph. It took a long time to get there, and once we did that car floated all over the road. We shut it down pretty quick. Thanks for the memories. My friend who is a STi driver is looking forward to the Challenger, in fact, he has already ordered one. He brought back his STi with Cooper Performance enhancements. I reminded him of what muscle cars were all about. He is really down under all that Bling, Bling, a MOPAR man. I think he will be happy, and I will have another to race!


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

The new chalanger is exactly what they should have done to the Charger (4-door joke of a hot rod). I like this car and may have to add that to my collection. Like others, I've never been a big Mopar fan, but this car changes that.

That Chevelle SS is butt ugly IMO. If they were to make it like '69 Chevelle SS? that'd be cool. What about the mid-year Vette's? As hot as they are right now, I'd buy a retro of a 63 split window with a LS2 and all the new technology in a heartbeat.

Anyway, the retro look can be cool, and the new Chalenger proves that. If they make them tasteful, we'll buy them no matter what the cost...

Chris


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*That Chvrolet SS is ugly ain't it! 

I was wondering if Carroll Shelby would sign my GTO. Right on the Dash. 

I'd ask John Delorean but  .*


----------



## V8 GOAT (May 22, 2006)

That is one hella-sweet car!!  And I would definatley drive one. Who knows what the next Goat will be like (will we want another one), and despite the weight of the car, I am sure that the 6.1L/425HP Challenger will be quick!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

*Die, Retro, Die!*


----------



## V8 GOAT (May 22, 2006)

Groucho said:


> *Die, Retro, Die!*


Hmmm, so are you saying that you do _not_ like the new Challenger? I consider myself to be a fairly perceptive individual, but your message seems to be somewhat unclear. Do you think you could elaborate? :lol:


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

MJGTOWISH said:


> Well This carn is going to be every where For the recoed I dont like retro.
> 
> 
> *Nearly 35 years later, Dodge Challenger returns as the ultimate modern American muscle coupe*
> ...


This press release is from 7/1/06.:seeya:


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> :agree
> *
> By that time the era of performance has passed. All that was going on then was the desecration of the names. A time when the names of past great cars were being embarrassed with ridiculous styling.
> *


What, you saying the 2.2 Shelby Charger wasn't sweet? haha


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Mike_V said:


> What, you saying the 2.2 Shelby Charger wasn't sweet? haha



*:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Kinda reminds me of mini pontoon boats.*


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

ACR said:


> Actually the Challenger was a go over 6 months ago. IMO, this car will make the muscle cool again amongst the general population. That is to say that it will have mass appeal amongst european and japanese car owners. IF and only if Chrysler holds true to the concept. This car, is the ONLY car since I first saw the Viper GTS, that gave me goosebumps. OK, sorry, I forgot about the Ford GT. The only real question for me is, are the going to have a stick. Initial word was yes, but if you look at the Dodge advertising, no mention of the stick. I've also heard that the SRT model will not be launched initially. The Mopar purists are gonna hate me for this, but I think it looks waaaaay better than the original Challenger. I always loved the Cuda, but never really liked the lines of the original Challenger. Dodge has more hot rods than any other manufacturer, Dodge Viper, SRT-10 Ram, Charger SRT, Magnum SRT, 300 SRT, SRT Crossfire, plus new offerings. Pretty amazing times we live in.


I'll ditto this right down to and including the Cuda was better than the Challenger and the new concept is the best. 

I really wish GM could/would match Chrysler with it's performance offerings. They try, but the Impala SS isn't a SRT8. The Cobalt stacks up pretty good against the SRT4, but they were way late to the game. The Silverado SS is nice, but I'd take an SRT10 over it just about any day of the week. 

Oh well, come on GTO/Camaro. Come on LS3 and LS9 Vette's.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

There is an LS3 and a LS9 Please fill me In


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

Yes the Challenger looks nice , but I'm waiting for these.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

MJGTOWISH said:


> There is an LS3 and a LS9 Please fill me In


The LS3 will be the new base Vette motor in 2008. It will also be used in the Camaro and GTO. The details I've been able to find out about them are: 

It will be 6.2 liters. It will have Displacement on Demand and with that and new cylinder head technology including 3 valves per cylinder, mileage on the highway will be about 20% better than the LS2. City mileage will improve by 5-7%. It will be 450hp and 425tq. It will also have variable valve technology and it will produce tons more torque at lower rpms. The engine will have a broader flatter powerband. While the peak hp and torque don't seem like a large bump, it will make 30% more torque at 1500rpms than the LS2. The engine will also be slightly lighter. 

The LS9 will be the replacement for the LS7 and will be based off of the LS3 block. It will be the step up Vette's motor. The details on it are 550 hp and 500 tq. Same 3 valve DOD and such as the LS3. 

For 2008 the Vette, and this will affect the GTO and Camaro in a positive manor, will be restructured. Some of this is still per rumors, but they are from good sources. There will be a base Vette with 450hp. The step up will still be the Z51, but it will have 550hp. The Z06 will become the Blue Devil, the Corvette SS, or may stay the Z06. They may also keep a Z06 model that slots between the Z51 and the super Corvette. It will get a supercharged version of the LS7. HP is definately above 600hp, and rumored to be as high as 700. 

How this Affects the GTO and Camaro is this, the 550 hp engine can now be put into the GTO as a Judge option and the Camaro can get the 550hp SS option without upsetting Corvette customers. The C6 base with 450 hp will be 500 pounds lighter than the Camaro/GTO with 550hp. Those two should be a good race, but if you want faster you can get the Z51. 

This means the 40,000 GTO Judge will be slightly faster than the 45,000 Corvette. If you speed is the most important thing, and you don't have over 50,000 you buy a GTO Judge or Camaro SS. If you are buying the Vette for style, that customer will be ok. For 55,000 to 60,000 you get the Z51 and it is alot faster, so the Corvette still dominates. Then for 80,000-85,000 you get a Viper, Ferrari, Lamborghini killer Vette called ???? 

Man are these great times or what.


----------



## Kamau (Sep 13, 2006)

Dragon 32 said:


> Yes the Challenger looks nice , but I'm waiting for these.


You're waiting on a photoshopped Camaro with a Pheonix on the hood?


----------



## Kamau (Sep 13, 2006)

fergyflyer said:


> The LS3 will be the new base Vette motor in 2008. It will also be used in the Camaro and GTO. The details I've been able to find out about them are:
> 
> It will be 6.2 liters. It will have Displacement on Demand and with that and new cylinder head technology including 3 valves per cylinder, mileage on the highway will be about 20% better than the LS2. City mileage will improve by 5-7%. It will be 450hp and 425tq. It will also have variable valve technology and it will produce tons more torque at lower rpms. The engine will have a broader flatter powerband. While the peak hp and torque don't seem like a large bump, it will make 30% more torque at 1500rpms than the LS2. The engine will also be slightly lighter.
> 
> ...


I was just thinking to myself a couple days ago that the Vette would soon ( in the next couple years ) push 600+ HP. 

Do you know what the prices are looking like for the Camaros and GTOs with the LS3?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Dragon 32 said:


> Yes the Challenger looks nice , but I'm waiting for these.


*I saw these pics some time ago. I also saw a concept of the "new" transam which looked a little different than the pics here.

I then read, and saw on T.V. there is no plans to reintroduce a new trans-am.

I wish they'd reconsider.

I'd love to see a "new" Corvair....:rofl: :rofl: If they brought that out, Ralph Nadar would come out of retirement to stop it.*


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

Kamau said:


> You're waiting on a photoshopped Camaro with a Pheonix on the hood?


Yes, you nailed it on the head.... You got me there, I think that's called a quip ??? Oh and it's Phoenix.


----------



## SJAndrew (Sep 28, 2004)

Groucho said:


> *Die, Retro, Die!*


I tend to agree. 

I think the concept looks cool but it was cooler the first time. Detroit should at least pretend they're not completely out of ideas.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

Here is a cool vid made by a college marketing major.
http://blog.cardomain.com/blog/2006/11/cant_wait_for_a.html


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

After watching that video, my opinion would be not only is retro queer that car is too.


----------



## BaadGoat2006 (Sep 23, 2006)

i cant wait to get next to one, gonna hurt the mopar driver's feelings


----------

